# Is Leonardo Di Caprio meant to be good looking



## AhmedBakr (May 31, 2021)

Holy shit 


What a mess






right i get u guys like jacking off to hollywood actors cos u grew up watching them

but please

he looks shit unfrauded without photoshop 


Barely even low tier normie











holy shit dude please consider getting a brain transplant if you call yourself blackpilled and rate this abomination anything close to 5 psl













crazy how far status halo goes


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (May 31, 2021)

I agree he's overrated but these are cherrypicked. In his good pictures (which are rare) he's a mogger


----------



## AhmedBakr (May 31, 2021)

Toska said:


> I agree he's overrated but these are cherrypicked. In his good pictures (which are rare) he's a mogger


notice how theyre all fro m movie scenes because hes not gl irl


----------



## AhmedBakr (May 31, 2021)

Toska said:


> I agree he's overrated but these are cherrypicked. In his good pictures (which are rare) he's a mogger


dude apparently barrett has no appeal

tell me who mogs


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (May 31, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> dude apparently barrett has no appeal
> 
> tell me who mogs
> View attachment 1159129
> View attachment 1159130


Barrett obviously mogs


----------



## FastBananaCEO (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 9666 (May 31, 2021)

He had a good run in the 90s


----------



## dnrd (Jun 5, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> dude apparently barrett has no appeal
> 
> tell me who mogs
> View attachment 1159129
> View attachment 1159130


just compare a supermodel to an actor theory, also leo still smv mogs barrett  nice point u made there man, round of applause


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Jun 5, 2021)

Just compare a high bf 50yo guy to 20yo people bro!


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 5, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> Holy shit
> 
> 
> What a mess
> ...



Look like my sheikh


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 5, 2021)

Toska said:


> I agree he's overrated but these are cherrypicked. In his good pictures (which are rare) he's a mogger


Middle he mogs


----------



## autistic_tendencies (Jun 5, 2021)

He’s a fucking bloatmaxxed sodomite


----------



## Clark69 (Jun 5, 2021)

based Pitt mogging him decades apart


----------



## Deleted member 2275 (Jun 5, 2021)

Provide proof for saying someone attractive is actually unattractive by posting photos 30 years out of their prime when they are a overweight-cokebloated normie theory


----------



## rolloftape (Jun 5, 2021)

Holy shit


AhmedBakr said:


> What a mess
> View attachment 1159103
> 
> 
> ...



When people refer to him they are talking about in his prime when he was much younger


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## tyronelite (Jun 5, 2021)

Overrated pretty boy


----------

